# Diarrhea :(



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My little Ruby (10 wks) has had diarrhea for the last 2-3 days. It was so bad last night that she couldn't hold it in the crate and it was everywhere. She has never had an accident in the crate. My breeder had her on Iams and I was trying to slowly switch her to Blue Buffalo puppy Lamb and Rice. I was doing the 10 day plan of slowing switching her and the diarrhea came at day 5 or 6. I stopped adding the Blue Buffalo today and keeping her on Iams. My breeder told me to add rice water in her food and it should help solidify. She is only going at her normal times now instead of many times a day like the last few days but it is still soft.

Do you think it is food or could it be something else? I felt so awful for her - she was so upset she messed her crate. I think we may now get up in the middle of the night for potty until she gets better. She is acting completely normal with no behavior changes.

I am going to the Vet tomorrow night if it doesn't get better. She has been in contact with 2 puppies since friday. One puppy is my friends which we have over once a week for a play date. Other pup was her littermate that came for a visit


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Poor Ruby  I would take her to the vet, especially being a young pup. It could be the food, but I would still want to rule out any other contact tummy trouble. Little pups can be like kids sometimes. Germ incubators. My unsolicited opinion is Blue is a much better food than Iams, so when Ruby feels better, you might want to transition much slower. I have learned on this forum that going without food for 24 hrs is frequently a recommendation when diarrhea occurs. Make sure little Ruby gets plaenty to drink. I hope she feels better soon! She's too cute to be sick


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Poor Ruby.....  Jake had a lot of issues with diarrhea when he was Ruby's age too. The vet always said to feed him boiled chicken and rice or boiled hamburger and rice ONLY for a couple of days until his stomach settled down, then slowly start adding the food back into the rice mixture (you would want to add a mixture of the Blue Buffalo & Iams). Once the vet prescribed Enteromycin/mallo pectin to settle his stomach. The good news is it finally worked itself out, and seriously, I was thinking he was NEVER going to have a solid doodoo!!! Talk about feeling obsessed, having to watch your dog relieve himself everytime and go out for inspection!! Good luck to you, I sure hope she gets better soon.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Ruby is getting better on her own. We have solid poop today!!! I made her a vet appt and canceled it. We already have one on Saturday for her next round of shots so I will mention it to her.


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly had diarrhea when she was about 3 months old....vet told us to put a little pumpkin in with her food. We did that and it cured the problem....kept giving it to her for about three months and stopped. No problem since.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

I would agree with the comment about skipping at least one meal. In my experience, I have found that it usually works best to skip one meal and feed rice for the next meal or simply just feed a bowl of rice and then see what happens. The main concern when a puppy has diarrhea though is making sure that they don't get dehydrated, since it can happen relatively quickly in such a small body.

It sounds like it's clearing up though - glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All

I found out Ruby got Giardia and it wasn't the food at all. The diarrhea cleared up on it's own but now on 5 days of meds. 

I think she picked it up from my friends puppy. She brought her over one day and as the dog was pooping in my yard she tells me the puppy has worms. Ruby was dewormed from the breeder and vet but still picked up something. 

Ugh- people are so stupid sometimes.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear Ruby is starting to feel better. Unfortunately worms can happen any time. We read that they can live on grass for over a year just waiting to infest a poor unsuspecting dog. We have to watch alot since we live at any apartment complex with alot of dogs that all do business there. You never know what they may have.


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

We've dealt with Giardia AND diarrhea from switching dog food. Neither is fun.

The vet said, "Do your dogs drink out of mud puddles?" Um, yeah! Duh. We live in the country and they are dogs. ;D LOL


----------

